# Ram Air IV exhaust manifolds



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

Installing a 69 400 in my 65 GTO will the Ram Air IV exhaust manifolds fit? Would like to use them if possible.
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They will only fit if you have RamAir IV heads. Do you?

Bear


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

RA IV exhaust manifolds would probably work with any round port Pontiac head that has the necessary bolt holes.

Reproduction D port exhaust manifolds are available though and they would probably work well for your application.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> RA IV exhaust manifolds would probably work with any round port Pontiac head that has the necessary bolt holes.



Exactly, which would include 68 1/2 Ram Air II, 69-70 Ram Air IV, 71-72 455 HO, 73-74 455 SD


Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

either way the RA reproduction manifolds are a much better fit in the car than headers and flow nearly as well. Put them on mine and will never put another pair of headers in a Pontiac unless it's pushing over 500 HP.


----------



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

Using Edelbrock round port heads. Was wondering if they will clear a-arms and frame on my 65. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO52 said:


> Using Edelbrock round port heads. Was wondering if they will clear a-arms and frame on my 65. Thanks


Well, I would have thought they'd work but I got curious and just called Ram Air Restoration myself (https://www.ramairrestoration.com/contact-us) and asked. The guy says they won't work because of interference on the driver's side with the frame.

Color me surprised.

Bear


----------



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

That's good to know. Looks like I'll be using headers. Thanks Bear I appreciate your help


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO52 said:


> That's good to know. Looks like I'll be using headers. Thanks Bear I appreciate your help


Good luck! Obviously I don't know my 65's as well as I do 69's  --- Maybe GeeTee knows which headers are the least painful on 65's --- they all suck, just some suck less.

I too have round port Edelbrocks on my 69 and am running Doug's D567's on it. To get them to work, I had to make some changes:

Relocate the brake distribution block from the inside of the drivers side frame rail to the top.

Convert to a mini-starter, otherwise R&R of the starter on the drivers side would not be possible without loosening the header.
Re-bend and re-route the rod that operates the 'back drive' linkage between the transmission and the steering column lock.
Re-route the transmission cooler lines away from the passenger side header to keep them from getting heated

After that, still if/when I remove the passenger side lower control arm I'm going to have to move the header out of the way in order to remove one of the bolts. If I were to turn the bolt around backwards so that the nut end is next to the header, the end of the bolt that sticks out through the nut would wear a hole in that tube - that's how close it is.


Other tips:
I like RemFlex graphite gaskets
'This time' I replaced some of the bolts on both sides with studs. This makes it a LOT easier if you ever have to loosen and reinstall the headers because you can "hang" the gasket and the header on the studs and not have to try to hold them both in place while you start the bolts.
If you want protective coating, the way to go is to buy bare headers and then send them off to JetHot for coating. Their coating is better - especially if you get the upgraded "extreme heat" coating. I had mine done in a dark blue that goes really well with the 69 silver blue metallic engine paint.


I have no direct experience with other brands, but I have "heard" that MadDog headers fit well. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Are the head heights different? I'm asking, because two of my friends are running the RARE cast iron HO exhaust manifolds on their '65 GTO's with zero issues. They perform and sound great. With no exhaust leaks. Another friend has HO manifolds on his '67 GTO.....again, no issues at ALL. I've run Hooker, Hedmann, Eagle, and other headers on early GTO's....and ALL of them were a PITA to install, required mods done to the headers AND car to fit, and all eventually leaked. I hear Doug's are about the best fit these days, but I would definitely go with cast HO manifolds on an early GTO. The trick to install them on the driver's side is to put the bolts into the manifold holes BEFORE you lower the manifold down into the engine compartment. If you try to put them in while holding the manifold to the head, the bolts will be too long to maneuver into place. But if they're already inserted into the holes, piece of cake. All of the cars above have been running these manifolds for many years and thousands of miles with zero issues........


----------



## gtosmine (Oct 25, 2018)

I had a 64 gto with ram air 4 heads and exhaust manifolds they fit fine no problems hate headers


----------



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank you to all for the information on the Ram Air IV manifolds. Very helpful.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Are the head heights different? I'm asking, because two of my friends are running the RARE cast iron HO exhaust manifolds on their '65 GTO's with zero issues.


Is that a fact? I would have thought they'd work, but the fellow I talked to at R.A.R.E. said no on 65's. Hard to argue with success though...

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, but they are_ not round port RAII-RAIV manifolds_. They are the D port version the HO cars had. Both the '65's are 4 speeds, so they even clear the clutch linkage, etc. Perfect fit.


----------

